# Male Cutting Plan...Meals



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2002)

Typically, and there are many ways to do this, most will want to drop their sugars and replace them with proteins and fat!
Be clear what a sugar is by reading the fat loss primer !

Always drink more water when increasing protein, always increase meal frequency gradually during the course of several days. AND always read things carefully!

This is a plan that several of us on the board have used! This is based for a 195-215 pound man with a normal metabolism. A heavier person with a slower metabolism could use it, likewise a lighter man with a rockin metabolism could use it. OTHERS MUST ADJUST THE PORTIONS ACCORDINGLY!

Meals are interchanable!
Meat means turkey,chicken, beef or fish!
Oatmeal, Brown rice, yams are interchangable!

THIS IS A GOOD PLAN FOR MANY FOR THE FIRST THRRE WEEKS!


The purpose of this diet is to harden up your physique by reducing bodyfat while maintaining and adding lean muscle tissue. 

Meal #1 
1 whole eggs + 5 egg whites
5 oz. 93% lean beef 
1/2 cup oatmeal before cooking 
1 TBS Flax Oil

Meal #2
Protein Drink: 2 Scoops Protein powder, 4-6 frozen strawbeeries, 4 TBS whipping cream (2 oz.), and 12-oz water
or
4 oz chicken breast and 4 oz beef, 1 apple

Meal #3
8 oz. chicken (before cooking)
6 oz. sweet potato or 1/2 cup cooked brown rice
1.5 cup vegetables (broccoli, etc.) or salad with 2 TBS. Low Cal Dressing

Meal #4
2 Scoops protein powder
4-6 strawberries (frozen) 
4 TBS whipping cream
12 oz water
or
4 oz chicken breast and 4 oz beef, 1 apple

Meal #5 
8 - 10 oz. 93% lean beef, chicken, turkey, fish and once or twice weekly sirloin steak 
2 cups vegetables
1 TBS Flax Oil

Meal #6 
2 whole eggs + 4 egg whites, 5 oz. 93% lean beef , 1 cup vegetables
Or: 4-oz chicken breast and 4 oz beef, 1 apple

Or: 2 Scoops protein powder, 4 TBS whipping cream, 12 oz water

Supplement Programs *(optional)*
Multi Vitamin w/ 1st meal 
4 Liver w/ every meal, 4 ??? Aminos per meal, 
25 BCAA during training 10 minutes prior to training ala Charles Poliquin, 2 tsp. (10 g) L- Glutamine before and after training, 2 Antioxidants after training

*Male Meal plan #2.......just as in training, when dieting, we need to change or "tweak" certain things (meal frequency, portion size, sources, etc) in order to keep the body guessing and metabolism running high!*

Then after a few weeks, 3 or so, a switch to fool the body. Any day of this multi day plan can be made into a seperate program, or it can be used in totallity as a program!
Remember the earlier premises:
Be clear what a sugar is by reading the fat loss primer!

Always drink more water when increasing protein, always increase meal frequency gradually during the course of several days. AND always read things carefully!

This is a plan that several of us on the board have used! This is based for a 195-215 pound man with a normal metabolism. A heavier person with a slower metabolism could use it, likewise a lighter man with a rockin metabolism could ue it. OTHERS MUST ADJUST THE PORTIONS ACCORDINGLY!

Meals are interchanable!
Meat means turkey,chicken, beef or fish!
Oatmeal, Brown rice, yams are interchangable!

Follow this diet on Monday and Thursday 

Meal #1
8 oz. 93% lean beef, chicken breast or turkey breast 
3 egg whites, 1 whole egg
1 grapefruit 

Meal #2
Protein Drink: 3 scoops Ultra Size, 2 TBS Heavy Cream, 18 oz water
Or Protein Drink: 2 scoops protein powder, 1 scoop 100% Egg Protein, 2 TBS Heavy Whipping Cream, 4 strawberries, 12 oz water
Or: 9 oz can tuna or 8 oz Chicken breast 
3 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1 tomato

Meal #3
8 ounces chicken (weighed prior to cooking) 
4 cups salad (lettuce, tomato, carrot, cucumber, green peppers, etc.) or 2 cups green beans
2 TBL Cider Vinegar and 1 TBS Sunflower Oil (or other vegetable oil) for a dressing

Meal #4
Protein Drink: 3 scoops protein powder, 2 TBS Heavy Cream, 18 oz water
Or: Protein Drink: 2 scoops Protein powder, 2 TBS Whipping Cream, 1 TBS Flax Oil, 4 strawberries, 12 oz water
Or 9 oz can tuna or 8 oz Chicken breast 
3 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1 tomato

Meal #5
10 oz chicken breast, turkey breast or very lean beef (filet would be ideal)
2 cups green leafy vegetables or salad ((asparagus, broccoli, cauliflower, green beans, spinach or zucchini)

Meal #6

Monday In place of your normal sixth meal and Thursday if possible: 1.5 cups oatmeal (precooked) or cooked rice, 10 oz. sweet potato, 6 oz. banana, 1 cup vegetables, 1 TBS butter, all at the end of the day - no supplements with this meal

Supplement Programs for all 7 days unless noted.

1.5 grams L-carnitine before W/O
5 - Liver
3 - Aminos per meal
20 - BCAA's 10 minutes before training (on training days only)
1 TBS (15 grams) L-Glutamine after training (on Monday & Thursday only)


Thermogenic (if you use them) three times daily except Monday and Thursday

Wednesday / Saturday / Sunday

Meal #1
8 oz. 93% lean beef, chicken breast or turkey breast (not other turkey products)
3 egg whites, 1 yolk
1 grapefruit 

Meal #2
Protein Drink: 2 scoops protein powder, 1 scoop Egg Protein, 2 TBS Heavy Cream, 1 TBS Flax Oil, 4 strawberries, 12 oz water
or
9 oz can tuna or 8 oz Chicken breast 
3 egg whites, 1 tomato

Meal #3
8 ounces chicken (weighed prior to cooking) about 2 chicken breasts
4 cups salad (lettuce, tomato, carrot, cucumber, green peppers, etc.) or 2 cups green beans
2 TBL Cider Vinegar and 1 TBS Sunflower Oil (or other vegetable oil) for a dressing

Meal #4
9 oz can tuna or 8 oz chicken breast 
3 egg whites, 1 tomato
or
Protein Drink: 2 scoops protein powder, 2 TBS Whipping Cream, 1 TBS Flax Oil, 4 strawberries, 12 oz water

Meal #5
10 oz chicken breast, turkey breast or very lean beef
2 cups green leafy vegetables or salad

Tuesday and Friday

Meal #1
5 oz. turkey breast
5 egg whites, 1 yolk
1/2 grapefruit or 4 large strawberries

Meal #2
Protein Drink: 2 scoops protein powder, 2 TBS Whipping Cream, 4 strawberries, 12 oz water 
Or
6 oz Tuna, 3 egg whites, 1 TBS Flax, 1 tomato or ½ cup vegetables

Meal #3
6 ounces chicken (weighed prior to cooking)
4 cups salad (lettuce, tomato, carrot, cucumber, green peppers, etc.)
2 TBL Cider Vinegar and 1 TBS Sunflower Oil (or other vegetable oil) for a dressing

Meal #4
6 oz can tuna or 5 oz. chicken 
3 egg whites
1 tomato or ½ cup vegetables

Meal #5
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Protein, 2 TBS Whipping Cream, 4 strawberries, 12 oz water
Or
6 oz Tuna, 3 egg whites, 1 TBS Flax, 1 tomato or ½ cup vegetables

Meal #6
6 ounces lean meat (chicken, fish, filet mignon ) or 8 oz Cod Fish
1.5 cups vegetables

DP


----------



## Twin Peak (May 1, 2002)

Why the liver pills DP?  That's one supp I have never used?  What brand would you recommend?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2002)

Only Beverly International.  We had a post on this recently, I'm not yet proficient with the search feature here!

There are numerous reasons, I will try to elabotrate in the future!

DP


----------



## twarrior (Jun 17, 2002)

What is the purpoes of cutting out the yolk's from the eggs, and any update on the liver pills item??? Thanks.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by twarrior *_
> What is the purpoes of cutting out the yolk's from the eggs, and any update on the liver pills item??? Thanks.



To control your fat intake!


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

Pills 

Here's some product info, but ofcourse I don't know if you'd be able to order from DP himself . DP do you do direct mail?.  If you are a Beverly customer (doesn't matter if purchased directly or from another source) you'll get personal consultation/advice from them.  If you don't even use their advice, it's nice to get a service call to see if you are happy with their prods.  It just makes a big difference to me as far as customer satisfaction.

Amino: http://www.beverlyinternational.com/products/amino.html
Liver pills:http://www.bodybuildingworld.com/pricelist/ultra40.html
BCAA:http://www.beverlyinternational.com/products/Muscularity_MusMass.html

DP I see you do favor those 20 BCAAs.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 17, 2002)

Lina. i do sell Beverly Products...but I am not "actively" soliciting that here!  They are simply the best! 

About the Liver pills (Ultra 40)....check out what Beverly says......I can't get to my resources on another board that is down....perhaps TCD or someone can pull up the  "infamous rat swimming studies!" 


DP


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

The "rat swimming study" is under the Liver Pills link, under the "classic research" title


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 13, 2003)

DP,

Sorry, I don't mean to sound dense, but can you elaborate on the supplement dosage? For example, you say "20 BCAAs", but is that 20 capsules?

Where is the best place to fit the workout in? Is meal # 4 a post workout shake?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

I can't answer the capsules question but the supplements are totally optional.....just a suggestion 

As for where to fit the workout....this meal plan does not use a post workout spike...so it really does not matter in terms of that where you fit your workout. We're going for controlled insulin w/ this plan. Put your workout where you want it ....if you need the energy from a meal, have your workout an hr after eating or so....and if you're workouts kick your ass and you tend to need food afterwards then put your workout an hr before your next meal.

My point...after all that babbling, lol...is to maintain a consistent eating pattern, i.e. every 3-3.5 hrs.


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 13, 2003)

W8, thanks for clearing up the PWO thing.  

I would still like clarification on the supplement dosage.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

DP won't be back till later this evening


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 13, 2003)

Cool. Thanks for the help.

Its greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> DP won't be back till later this evening



Just had a few minutes.....otherwise....tonight is right 

The BCAA's are totally not necessary as w8 said...and the supps are optional.  They (BCAA's) were made popular
a few years ago by Charles Poliquin who at first recommended .17 grams of BCAA per Kilo of BW and then later doubled that!  Others have used then as  "the very last step" in a cut.  If you are trying to go below 5 percent, I'd be glad to discuss the protocol w/you! 

DP


----------



## want2design (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks heaps for the great information, I am going to be giving it a try very soon.

I have a few small questions for you.

1. What is your opinion on "free" days or cheat meals?

2. Is there enough carbohydrates daily to not require a "free" day or meal?

3. When making Whey Protein shakes, is it possible to mix them, store them in a bottle, and drink them several hours later (max. 3 hours). Does this affect the Whey Protein in any way?

I am thinking if there ever was a "free" day - a carb up would be a better choice, but I would like to hear your thoughts on it.

By the look of the diet I am thinking there is probably enough carbs, and this probably eliminates the need for a carb-up or something similar. (This method owuld only be used on a ketogenic diet, yeah?).

Thanks again.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by want2design *_
> Thanks heaps for the great information, I am going to be giving it a try very soon.
> 
> I have a few small questions for you.
> ...


----------



## want2design (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks W8


----------



## want2design (Feb 13, 2003)

I should just make mention... I am browsing through the site reading all the nutritional information I can. My belief is that this diet would be alot easier to stick to rather than a high protein/mod fat/low carb diet, would this be correct?

In turns of effectiveness (maybe through studies), which seems to be more effective? A plan such as the one DP has put together, or the one in the the thread "Mod Fat, High Protein, Low Carb Diet"?

Thanks again for your response.


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by want2design *_
> I should just make mention... I am browsing through the site reading all the nutritional information I can. My belief is that this diet would be alot easier to stick to rather than a high protein/mod fat/low carb diet, would this be correct?
> 
> In turns of effectiveness (maybe through studies), which seems to be more effective? A plan such as the one DP has put together, or the one in the the thread "Mod Fat, High Protein, Low Carb Diet"?
> ...



Lo carb diets seem to work better for me in the short term.If you only have 10lbs or less to lose i'd try the lo carb but beware lo carb isn't easy kinda painful actually


----------



## want2design (Feb 14, 2003)

Well right now I'm 96kg's @ 22% bodyfat, so I have a way to go. I will probably try DP's first and ease my way into a lower carb solution later on.

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## tidalwaverus (Feb 17, 2003)

I have a question about seasonings

" What do put on your rice and sweet potato, just plain? and what about salt?"


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by want2design *_
> Well right now I'm 96kg's @ 22% bodyfat, so I have a way to go. I will probably try DP's first and ease my way into a lower carb solution later on.
> 
> Thanks for your reply!



That sounds like a solid plan of attack


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tidalwaverus *_
> I have a question about seasonings
> 
> " What do put on your rice and sweet potato, just plain? and what about salt?"



I don't use salt. Rice I usually cook w/ saffron, or throw in garlic, onion, and celery. Sweet potato is good w/ cinnamon...and of course butter.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 22, 2003)

Could you get by with the Thermogenics, like Ripped Fuel, using them 2 times daily?  But, every day?


----------



## DaDaMan1010 (Jul 18, 2003)

Wich diet will make yo lanyou abs with a cue tip? This meal plan or a lowcarb diet?I'm lookin to looseten oundsat t most(if i have that). thanks


----------



## Nate (Jul 24, 2003)

What's with all the heavy cream?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2003)

Just another fat source that makes our shakes tastes good and it has no sugar in it.  Great replacement for milk in our shakes.


----------



## loki (Jul 24, 2003)

how about fat free skim milk? i've been adding it to my protein drinks rather than water for the extra protein. should i just use water and eat more quality protein rather than using skim milk if i'm trying to drop body fat?


----------



## Freeman (Jul 24, 2003)

skim milk does not have fat.  you want fat, not shitty carbs.  milk has lots of sugar in it.  heavy cream would be your best bet.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Oct 21, 2003)

if you're having your protein drink before or after a workout, the carbs in skim milk are perfectly acceptable, if not helpful considering it will help the muscles absorb the protein better/more efficiently... Milk is a healthy product... for competition you do what you have to achieve the best results, but for general diet, skim milk is quite good in moderation.


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 21, 2003)

Insulin and spikes are quite often misunderstood. The rules change after you workout. You actually will benefit from a spike post workout and at this time and the carbs at this time do not go to fat storage like other times of the day.


----------



## Freeman (Oct 21, 2003)

Exactly.  This is why I drink aroun 40+grams of carbs, dextrose and glucose, usually in the form of Gatorade after every workout.  I've noticed that it also helps with me feeling too tired to function for the rest of the day, a problem I once had.  I also drink 40g of protein.  But yeah, what naturalguy said is absolutely right IMO.


----------



## i h8 fat (Nov 6, 2003)

Is this meal only recommended for serious bodybuilders? 
1 whole egg and 5 egg whites seems like an excessive amount for breakfast, then u still have the 5oz. beef and 1/2 cup of oatmeal according to the 1st Meal Plan...


----------



## i h8 fat (Nov 6, 2003)

*cont..*

I am 24 years old, 200lb, 5ft 7. I'm fairly active, but not a bodybuilder. I run and weight train. What I really would like to do is reduce my body fat which is mostly on my stomach.
Would you still recommend this Male Cutting Plan to me?


----------



## Freeman (Nov 7, 2003)

I think it's a good place to start.  I don't believe the eggs and meat are an issue here (not too much IMO).  But, everyone is different.  I'd give it a shot and see if it works.  If you do this for a few weeks or whatever, and don't see ANY results, then adjust appropriately.  You have to really alter your lifestyle.  EVERY meal counts, so make it work!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 7, 2003)

I'd say at that weight and height, you want to see quick results, which means just accept the fact you'll lose a bit of muscle mass... you won't really notice it... but I'd say just hit the gym very hard every other day, work your f'n ass off for an hour and cut your calories down to 2000 a day... try to get as much protein as you can while cutting down on all sugar... not necessarily carbs, but there's really no reason to eat anything with sugar in it... no soda, no candy, no treats... treat yourself with some high fiber cereal... and you will see very nice results if you stick to the basics...


----------



## i h8 fat (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks for the responses.. what if I like to eat lots of fruit? maybe a pear or apple to go with my protein shakes.. grapes? these foods have sugar in them, and doesn't the cutting plan aim to cut out most sugars?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 9, 2003)

when you cut you should be keeping fruit in check... so no, you can't eat lots of it... you can get away with a SMALL amount... that includes fruit juices too...


----------



## i h8 fat (Nov 9, 2003)

rite, thanks for the help holdDaMayo. Cutting calories by taking out more sugary fruits is needed. As for flax oil, I take 1 pill in the morning and 1 at night, should I be taking more?


----------



## sli (Dec 2, 2003)

so im down with the cuttin plan 4 the most part, but can someone give me a good alternative to eggs? seems like these things are everywhere and i cant get away from them.....basically allergic to them....


sli


----------



## Jodi (Dec 2, 2003)

Just have chicken or turkey or steak instead.  Protein is Protein and it doesn't have to come from eggs if you choose not to.


----------



## sli (Dec 2, 2003)

thx jodi, 

im gonna have to go with some sort o' chicken on this one.....figured it was all about the protein anywayz...


----------



## Freeman (Dec 2, 2003)

cottage cheese is good too, if you have a taste for it...add cinnamon and splenda to make it easier to get down.


----------



## Alaric (Jan 11, 2004)

For the first meal plan while cutting, what can I eat instead of meats, just because its hard for me to prepare it before school.  

Do I even need to eat meat at the start of the day, because right now i'm 170lbs getting about 34g's of protein and carbs in per meal (2000 calorie diet).

Thanks


----------



## Cheese (Mar 8, 2004)

Just out of curiousity. How many calories per day is your suggested meal plan DP? I am currently 188LBS 12% BF and trying to cut to 8%. I am consuming only about 1900 calories a day in order to lose the fat. Although my diet seems to be working for me right now it doesnt even get close to the amount of food (more important calories) you have listed in your plan. What kind of physical activity are you coupling with this plan if you don't mind me asking? Thanks!


----------



## sknnbns (Mar 14, 2004)

*Cutting Questions*

A few questions about the Male Cutting Plan.  I have been following the Bulking plan for about 3 months now and have gained about 18 pounds.  I want to transition onto the Cutting plan now, as I have picked up a too much weight in the mid-section.  A couple of questions.

1.  What type of beef would be considered 93% lean?  I take it that sirloin does not qualify, as you indicate that it would only be acceptable once or twice as week.  Also, when you refer to beef, what types of cuts are acceptable?

2.  When referring to frozen strawberries, do you mean freezing whole strawberries or do you mean buying them from the frozen foods section (w/o added sugar)?

3.  How does one measure cups of vegetables?

4.  When you refer to "9 oz can tuna or 8 oz Chicken breast 
3 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1 tomato" in the second meal plan, does this mean "9 oz can tuna" OR "8 oz Chicken breast 
3 egg whites, 1 yolk, and 1 tomato" or does it mean, "9 oz can tuna, 3 egg whites, 1 yolk, and 1 tomato"OR "8 oz Chicken breast 
3 egg whites, 1 yolk, and 1 tomato"?

Appreciate your help.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## argon (Apr 12, 2004)

what do you mean by change the portions accordingly? im 150 looking to start cutting, im not sure what my body fay is right now, but im guessing around 12-15% any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know who cuts at 150 pounds. This is of course, unless you're a girl, or a very short dude.

Peace.


----------



## enz (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry for asking but when you say
 1 whole eggs + 5 egg whites
Do you mean cooked/scrambled or whatever - or like in a glass to drink :\


----------



## Jodi (Nov 4, 2005)

However you want to eat it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 5, 2005)

enz said:
			
		

> Sorry for asking but when you say
> 1 whole eggs + 5 egg whites
> Do you mean cooked/scrambled or whatever - or like in a glass to drink :\


Don't drink them... Well, not unless you cook it first.

Drinking raw eggs is just a waste:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=48220
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35564


----------



## enz (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks for info about the eggs =) I have another question-

Anyone have ideas on how I can take my 2nd meal during school?  I was thinking an insulated container or something.  I'm really interested into getting really started with this plan.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 6, 2005)

enz said:
			
		

> Anyone have ideas on how I can take my 2nd meal during school?  I was thinking an insulated container or something.  I'm really interested into getting really started with this plan.


Tupperware + cooler = easy meal transport and storage.


----------



## kicka19 (Nov 6, 2005)

about how many cals would this plan be? i have been cutting recently but i dont think i am eating nearly nuff.  im 5 '9 180-185 lbs, been working out for about 5 or 6 years. i just wana know how many cals this is ruffly


----------



## el_violento (Jan 17, 2006)

Meal 1 threw 6 is what im suppose to eat everyday and in that order?...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 17, 2006)

el_violento said:
			
		

> Meal 1 threw 6 is what im suppose to eat everyday and in that order?...


I wouldn't - not only because I don't think the foods in it are the best (whipping cream = poor choice in fats), but also because you have no idea if it has the correct calories/carbs/protein/fats for your needs...


----------



## el_violento (Jan 17, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I wouldn't - not only because I don't think the foods in it are the best (whipping cream = poor choice in fats), but also because you have no idea if it has the correct calories/carbs/protein/fats for your needs...



well what would be the proper diet for a boxer?...


----------



## el_violento (Jan 19, 2006)

i tought i was only suppose to drink protien shakes b4 and after workouts, that means i have to workout after the 2nd meal??


----------



## Dan the tank (Jan 19, 2006)

How many calories in this diet? cause I weight 177 and I need to see how much I need to drop.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 20, 2006)

el_violento said:
			
		

> well what would be the proper diet for a boxer?...


What ever is appropriate for you...  

You can't just follow a 'one size fits all' diet - it will not work in the long run... Everyone requirements are different (it needs to be based on your genetics, age, activity level, body fat, training, goals etc etc)...


If you post up a new thread with information about yourself (age, weight, activity, BF%, goals) and your current diet (amounts and times) then I am sure people will be able to help you out.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 20, 2006)

Dan the tank said:
			
		

> How many calories in this diet? cause I weight 177 and I need to see how much I need to drop.


www.nutritiondata.com


----------



## el_violento (Jan 20, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What ever is appropriate for you...
> 
> You can't just follow a 'one size fits all' diet - it will not work in the long run... Everyone requirements are different (it needs to be based on your genetics, age, activity level, body fat, training, goals etc etc)...
> 
> ...




well i have no clue how to messure my BF%, im pretty active on most days(during training) im 17 and about 6'1, and im currently 190, use to be 182-185 but i didint like my body at that weight so i started eating and bench pressing etc, got upto 200, but i seemed to be loosing bodyfat and gaining muscle cause i looked thinner just was more muscular.. and my goals are getting in superb shape, loose all body fat have every single muscle in my body powerfull yet have it look good(ripped) my goal is being in the greatest shape and having only like 1 or 2 percent bodyfat hehe thats my goal...


----------



## KISAWA1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Freeman said:
			
		

> cottage cheese is good too, if you have a taste for it...add cinnamon and splenda to make it easier to get down.





*Ok so now I'm confused! I've just read that milk products is loaded with bad sugar! Isn't cottage cheese a milk product?? *


----------



## KISAWA1 (Jun 6, 2006)

No answer??? Is it such a stupid question???  Still need to do my homework on nutrition!! Sorrrrry!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2006)

KISAWA1 said:
			
		

> *Ok so now I'm confused! I've just read that milk products is loaded with bad sugar! Isn't cottage cheese a milk product?? *


Yes it is but it's high in casein products and the sugar content isn't as bad as a glass of milk.  Regardless, depending upon your goals, the sugar in dairy is not bad considering the health benefits it has.


----------



## KISAWA1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks Jodi!!
I luuuuuuuuv this board!!


----------



## jackstone104 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Anybody who has used this diet and seen results please comment*

I just started it today... I'm about 165, 5'9", fairly strong for my size, just looking to cut a little bit of fat around midsection, and will probably stop this after a month.

I've combined it with the Body Building workout posted in the training section w/ the ABC week interval.

Anyway, I'd like to hear about anybody who has used this diet and seen results, and also give their bodily composition.  I'm assuming its much easier for very heavy people to lose than people who are already in quite good shape, which I consider myself to be.

Also, I have not read anything on this thread to comment on how much cardio one should do on this diet.  I plan on running on Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Saturdays, occasionally also on lifting days but at very different times of the day.  Anybody have any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Jesse305 (Sep 10, 2006)

i have 2 quick questions about this..
One, i've heard that you should only take protein shakes if your already in shape, and i got a little gut and stuff so i was wondering if i should still apply this.. also should i still use my creatine?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 11, 2006)

Jesse305 said:


> i have 2 quick questions about this..
> One, i've heard that you should only take protein shakes if your already in shape, and i got a little gut and stuff so i was wondering if i should still apply this..


As long as you are drinking your protein shakes when/ if appropriate (eg: making sure you are maintaining a calorie deficiency) then there is no reason why you should not drink them.



> also should i still use my creatine?


When cutting, if you wish, you could still use creatine in order to try to maintain strength and intensity during your workouts.


----------



## ffb22n (Mar 22, 2008)

I am wondering if it is possible for a three meal a day diet ?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 25, 2008)

ffb22n said:


> I am wondering if it is possible for a three meal a day diet ?



3 meals?  ONLY?!  in a word.... no.  
6 meals a day, bro.  at the very least 5.  i eat 7.


----------



## ffb22n (Mar 25, 2008)

Yea I've been told.... But I can handle SIX haha.  I just need to figure out what to eat and when... I'm still in school so its not all the easy to eat six meals a day.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 26, 2008)

3 meals is fine.  Don't over complicate things.  get your calories and macros in.

You aren't all the sudden going to be ripped or huge cause you were eating 6 meals.

If 3 fits your schedule then do what you gotta do.


----------



## Thunderbison (Apr 14, 2008)

Just wanted to say that I've used this diet a few times, and it has worked great!!

Thanks for the great resource!

Steve


----------



## lancs (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi i'm new to all this please could anyone help with this diet plan for a 149lb female. thank you so much if anyone can


----------



## maseco63 (Apr 5, 2010)

*IF you like it, I love it*

Really a great meal plan.  But I would incorporate more carbs.  I live life on a high carb moderate to low pro-n-fat diet and have never been leaner!!! It's all about the types of carbs and how you set them up in your day and feeding time!


----------



## buracho (Apr 6, 2010)

This is great! Very helpful and informative. Thanks for sharing.

Memento Mori


----------



## Phineas (Apr 6, 2010)

I know this is such an old thread but it's been bumped so I might as well put in my two cents:

unless you feel you need to eat a sh*tload of eggs every day I wouldn't remove the yolk. I eat four eggs every morning, and I never do just the whites. The yolks comprise not only about 50% of the protein but most of the nutritional value of the egg! Also, the fat is largely monounsaturated -- one of the few quality sources that don't load you up on too many calories (like olive oil), making eggs a good fat source for those watching calorie intake.


----------



## ROGOCORP (Apr 6, 2010)

how do you guys feel about ephedra? I am down from 280 now to 220 and I am starting to see the gains I want at 220 but I still want to lose about 40 more lbs. I am eating 6 meals a day and staying at about 2000 cals a day, 150g of protein. Cardio in the morning on an empty stomach and lifting at night. I just kinda plateaud at 220. I really was hoping to take my shirt off and walk with my shirt off and my head held high but I dont think that is possible til about 200lbs. What else could i do to break that plateau?


----------



## maseco63 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thnks love it!


----------



## kizersozay (Jul 4, 2011)

brilliant thread alot of good info .. im starting cutting for the first time weigh 200 205 pounds . ive great shoulders and arms and back but small chest and for the first time in my life have developed a belly front and sides so starting cutting gona give the meal plan on page1 ago seems alot of food intake tho for a person cutting tryna bring weight down ?? ill b doing alot of cross trainers and working on abs any advise would be appreciated im 23 6f2 just got a belly and wana improve the pecs look


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2011)

You'll note the original post was in 2002. We've learned a bit more since then. How about you read homework 1 in my sig and start from there?


----------



## isthisusedtoo (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't believe in cutting the yolks out of the eggs. Most of the protein in eggs is actually inside the yolk, not to mention that cholesterol raises your natural testosterone levels. Plus, eating fat, doesn't make you fat, not to mention that most of what you eat for breakfast and right after your gym session actually goes to positive uses in the body and not to fat storage. This has been proven in multiple studies.
And when it comes to milk, why not just drink whole milk? People drank milk right out of the cow for thousands of years and humans weren't obese because of it!


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 9, 2012)

isthisusedtoo said:


> I don't believe in cutting the yolks out of the eggs. Most of the protein in eggs is actually inside the yolk, not to mention that cholesterol raises your natural testosterone levels. Plus, eating fat, doesn't make you fat, not to mention that most of what you eat for breakfast and right after your gym session actually goes to positive uses in the body and not to fat storage. This has been proven in multiple studies.
> And when it comes to milk, why not just drink whole milk? People drank milk right out of the cow for thousands of years and humans weren't obese because of it!



negged for bumping a 10 year old thread.


----------



## akallday (Mar 11, 2013)

Great info!


----------



## Hill Mart (Apr 2, 2013)

If you are having a problem with the diet plan.. that the diet plan is not showing adequate results, TESTOTURBO at explictnutrition.com is the perfect choice. and that is what i think.!!


----------

